# "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI



## sea59sea (Jul 16, 2004)

I get "System Fault Workshop" in the MFI. Any idea what this means???


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (sea59sea)*

Is there some other icon displayed when you get the fault? Can you take a picture of your MFI while the fault is displayed?


----------



## sea59sea (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (spockcat)*

Yes, I took a picture. Above the words is a picture of the 4 wheels and the 3 differenial circles down the middle. This only happens in the morning when I start the truck up.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (sea59sea)*

In the past, this has been a sensor problem with the air suspension.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_In the past, this has been a sensor problem with the air suspension.

Not with that icon. The icon indicates a fault with the transmission/transfer case/differentials. Not sure which one would be at fault. You will need to scan it or bring it to the dealer for them to scan it.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (spockcat)*

Spockcat, anything ever come of this. Started happening this week. Took to dealer and there are no faults in the memory. Seems to happen when it sits outside in the cold (not something I normally do, but since my house is under renovation the ole gal is not in the garage.) Also, if I roll forward 5 or 10 feet, shut off the ignition and restart it goes away. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (Ted K)*

Wasn't my problem. I don't know how the OP resolved the issue.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (sea59sea)*

I have had the infamous "system fault workshop" message many times in the last two weeks. It is accompanied with the flashing diff lock lights, and other messages that read "imobil activated", and "check headlight range control"
The first visit to the dealer revealed a short in a brake fluid pump? Took it back to the dealer today for the second time.
I thought these messages/faults were the result of low voltage, or a battery drain of some type?







I have not been driving my Touareg much lately, and the weather is getting colder.
On the plus side, I am driving a brand new Passat (less that 10 miles when I got it) for the weekend. I am trying to be positive here.








_Modified by I8ABUG at 9:06 PM 11-23-2005_

_Modified by I8ABUG at 9:06 PM 11-23-2005_


_Modified by I8ABUG at 9:07 PM 11-23-2005_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (I8ABUG)*

Andy,
I'm still driving a new Passat while the engine is replaced in my 'T'
Isn't this Passat a fun drive??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (TREGinginCO)*

They should have given you a used Phaeton - lower car value afterall.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Andy,
I'm still driving a new Passat while the engine is replaced in my 'T'
Isn't this Passat a fun drive??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It is a nice car, but not as fun to drive as the TT!








I agree with DenverBill...maybe some of your car luck rubbed off on us on some back country excursion. I can't believe you are having problems the second time around.


----------



## tbgame32 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (I8ABUG)*

I get the same thing all the time and believe it to be a battery issue. If I leave my radar detector plugged in overnight I will ge the problem. Went away for a few days with it plugged in and battery was dead. If I unplug the radar at night, I will not get any warnings in the morning.


----------



## CitationJet (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (tbgame32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbgame32* »_I get the same thing all the time and believe it to be a battery issue. If I leave my radar detector plugged in overnight I will ge the problem. Went away for a few days with it plugged in and battery was dead. If I unplug the radar at night, I will not get any warnings in the morning.









Maybe that's a sign that you shouldn't be using radar, ah hell, I'd do it anyway.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (sea59sea)*

has the alternator-battery harness been replaced?
the messages in the MFI are about the low voltage of the battery * for sure *


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (I8ABUG)*

I was having the same issue the last few days: "System Fault Workshop" flashing in the MFI, with a pictogram showing the four wheels, with the front ones turned. This morning, it happened again, and I stopped to pick something up at a store, and when I got back in, the Treg cranked a little but would not start. 
Called my Dealer, who referred me to Roadside Assistance, and they came and gave me a jump, and told me to let it run for a while to charge up. I have 31,000 miles, and I am not sure if this is a battery problem, or if the battery was discharged due to some other fault.
Not sure whether to drive it to Dealer, or wait and see.








Note to Moderators: Too bad there is a misspelling (ie: "Systen") in the Title, because when I did a search for "System Fault Workshop" it could not find this thread. Had to use "Workshop" as my Search clue.


----------



## VentoGT (Mar 22, 2000)

I have the same problem, and the dealer has determined it is a faulty stepper motor, but it also seems to be an indication of a weak battery...see the many threads on battery failure. There is a TSB for the weak voltage/battery drain check the FAQ for the thread with list of TSBs...its under the section 10-20s. 
I will update everyone after I hear back from the dealer tomorrow. I have also had the check lights error, and very weak starts. 


_Modified by VentoGT at 2:02 PM 12-14-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (archrenov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archrenov8* »_
Note to Moderators: Too bad there is a misspelling (ie: "Systen") in the Title, because when I did a search for "System Fault Workshop" it could not find this thread. Had to use "Workshop" as my Search clue.

And people wonder why they have such a hard time with the SEARCH function. Typical user error.


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (spockcat)*

I'm not sure how the ZeroForum code is but in vBulletin, the SQL database must be edited (directly) to make thread title changes.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (Bill 2158)*

Moderators here can change the title. Just send them a message to ask, like I just did.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: "Systen Fault Workshop" in MFI (sea59sea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sea59sea* »_I get "System Fault Workshop" in the MFI. Any idea what this means???

Posting my same comments from the Differential Workshop thread. 
"Mine is in the shop right now for the same problem. It is a low battery caused by some factor. In my case they found a current draw off both the battery ground strap and the alternator power cable. Parts are due in a few days and should have it back by later this week".
My error was specifically the System Fault Workshop and usually happens when the cold weather comes on. Last year they replaced the battery. This year, they found the above problem. Volts drops to 13.5 or lower.


----------



## VentoGT (Mar 22, 2000)

Dealer just replaced the diff. control motor circuit, had code P1696 on their 1551 VAG. 
There was also excessive corrosion on the battery, so that was replaced. All seems well so far.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (VentoGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoGT* »_Dealer just replaced the diff. control motor circuit, had code P1696 on their 1551 VAG. 
There was also excessive corrosion on the battery, so that was replaced. All seems well so far. 

They replaced my battery last year when I had the same problem. This year it is the Battery ground cable and Alternator cable on national backorder for 2 weeks. And next year.....


----------



## action2020 (Oct 12, 2005)

*System Fault Workshop error solved*

this error would appear when your 12v battery is weak .. while the engine isn't running, and your volt meter shows 11v roughly, while this is enough to start your touareg, it's low enough voltage to cause a variety of sensor related issues .. just change the battery .. and the system fault workshop error would go away .. also, with a low battery, this can and has triggered error code "CAT NOT READY" .. thus don't run to replace your O2 sensors nor catalytic converters when you have a low battery .. thus: DON'T listen to any dealer or mechanic in a hurry to start replacing any O2 sensors nor catalytic converter when your battery is low .. Get a new battery ! and watch the CAT NOT READY code disappear in just a few minutes after you start up your engine and drive around .. This worked for me like a charm on a 2004 Touareg v6 .. the flaps for my a/c and heater vents also started working without a chugging click click click noise .. And change the battery yourself for less than $200 .. Dealer wants nearly $500 to change a battery .. , lastly get a AGM battery .. $200 or less at PepBoys if you're lucky they have a 25% off deal which they often do .. Enjoy ..


----------

